# Sadie



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to make yourself comfortable there Sadie. LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous little girl you have there. She sure knows how to make her self at home.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwww, now thats sweet!!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Look at that beautiful shiny coat! What a pretty girl . . .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Way to make yourself comfortable there Sadie. LOL


She loves that couch and my bed...LOL


----------



## loana0320 (Mar 3, 2008)

aweeeeeeeeeee she looks soooo cute and comfy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

SSHHHHH!!! Dont wake the sleeping beauty. Sadie is just so cute and love her shiny coat. She needs to learn how to relax in her new home. LOL


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a pretty girl she is! How old is she now?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is beautiful!.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> What a pretty girl she is! How old is she now?


The vet said at the most 4 to 5 month old






















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------

